# What does your Lodge focus on?



## owls84 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am a member of two great Masonic Lodges but I have noticed how they vary so much. One Lodge focuses on Masonic education while the other's main focus is community outreach. What would you say your Lodge's focus is and what is the benifits and payoffs of that focus?


----------



## JTM (Sep 3, 2008)

We are in a college town (being in College Station, TX).  50% of the population is 18-24.  

Being that the case, we get a ton of new members coming and then after a couple years, leaving.  Ritual practice is a huge focus.


----------



## nick1368 (Sep 3, 2008)

I would say our Lodge focuses on Ritual work but we are also trying to focus on community outreach as well.  We have several members that are elected officals  but yet if you asked someone where the Masoic Lodge is chances are they couldn't tell you...so we need to focus on getting our name out..


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

I think we focus primarily on ritual and membership.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 11, 2008)

Is there anyone else that would like to discuss this? I am just curious as to what it is everyone focuses on.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Oct 16, 2008)

Well i have attended only one meeting so far and it seem like most , not all, ar more focused on getting out the door rather than ritual or community outreach.  Ok so our last meeting had mostly community awards discused but I was really angry at the fact that I mostly heard whining and "haws" and "Aw Mans" everytime a brother made a suggestion.

Our Lodge meets only once a month and not even half of the members show.  How can we get anything done when nobody wants to be there.  Is this not why we joined??.  I know I joined to be part of a BROTHERHOOD who enjoyed spending time and fellowship with like minded men. I cannot understand why others joined if this is such a problem.  Most should have joined a daycare facility.

Sorry for ranting but my first meeting left a bad taste in my mouth and I would hate to leave my Mother Lodge for another.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 16, 2008)

Brother Carlos I think most if not all new Masons have wrestled with very same issue, I think newer members are looking for more than the culture has been for a number of years. I really believe most think it is macho to stand up to an issue and whin and "haws" and "Aw Mans" than it is to join in and help with the new ideas. Do not let this discourage you it is just humans being humans in my opinion, and if the normalcy in the Lodge changes to ritual and communtiy outreach those same people will whin and moan if and when someone trys to change it. My Lodge and your feelings where exactly the same but I was lucky to have a few Brothers my age join before and after me, their contiued efforts at changing the culture made our Lodge a plesent place to be and the rewards are now starting to come in to the tune of 4 new candidates ready and anxious to dive into the esoteric side of Masonry. My advice if it is worth anything start laying the ground work for the kinda change you want and you will be amazed at the help that comes to you.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 16, 2008)

Agreeing with Rhit, I'd also like to say that in a lot of lodges in our state, there is a leadership void that greatly lends to this.  My advice to you is to step up and fill any roles that you see need to be filled.  Express your thoughts, but with tact and courteously.  Become as active as you can, and work towards the desired change.  Nothing stirs other Masons more than the proud voice of another Mason willing to go above and beyond.  Remember, energy creates energy.  The more you bring, the more you create.  Find out who the movers and shakers in your lodge are.  Seek those who actually run the show.  Start with them.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you brothers for the support and advice.  I will do these things and be as active as I can and join the line as soon as I can. Thanks again


----------



## JTM (Oct 17, 2008)

JTM said:


> We are in a college town (being in College Station, TX).  50% of the population is 18-24.
> 
> Being that the case, we get a ton of new members coming and then after a couple years, leaving.  Ritual practice is a huge focus.



it's funny that i saw this again.  we have 3 EA exams and 3 FC degrees on Monday.  On tuesday we have 2 EA degrees.


----------



## js4253 (Oct 17, 2008)

Carlos,
Now that you are a Master Mason get out there and visit other Lodges in San Antonio.  You will find many different atmospheres in the various Lodges.  Don't move your membership.  Just find other Lodges that have an agenda that suits you and visit them.  At some point you may want to join another Lodge but you don't have to quit you Mother Lodge.  You may take ideas back home and implement changes eventually.  Hang in there!!


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mainly ritual and the work here


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

Making Master Masons, Certifying in all three degrees, Vanguard requirements


----------



## rhitland (Oct 3, 2010)

Depends on who you ask now!  The best thing about a growing lodge is that we have the unified focus of making it better but how we as individuals go about doing that is different sometimes vastly but it all fits together for a rockin lodge.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 3, 2010)

Things were relatively inactive for awhile. Recently though, a few of us started meeting regularly for ritual practice, etc. Now some of the more "salty" brothers are even showing up to participate. It's something we all look forward to now.


----------



## Zack (Oct 3, 2010)

Good question.  
I've wondered that myself.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 5, 2010)

Poundsand said:


> Things were relatively inactive for awhile. Recently though, a few of us started meeting regularly for ritual practice, etc. Now some of the more "salty" brothers are even showing up to participate. It's something we all look forward to now.


 
Getting those ritual work nights in go a long way.  It provides a great benefit to newer brothers that are needing to learn it.  Plus it gives a chance for the "salty" brothers to get the practice that some may not admit they need or want, but to get while having a bit of fellowship with the brothers.  

My lodge meets in a building that has 3 different lodges meeting in it.  We have a usual work night set on Wednesday nights.  We have a core group that is there almost every week, and we've started to attract brothers from the other lodges.  One lodge has given to scheduling their degrees on Wednesdays because they know we will be there to help, and they are more then happy to have us there.  They have even encouraging their members to come to our work night.  

So right now, our Lodge's on going focus is our ritual work.  We are also expanding our education and community outreach.  In fact today, we are taking part in the annual Fair & Rodeo parade.


----------



## JBD (Oct 5, 2010)

cmoreno85tx said:


> Thank you brothers for the support and advice.  I will do these things and be as active as I can and join the line as soon as I can. Thanks again



Brother Carlos, I have to agree with Rhit and Tom - jump in.
About your comment - don't wait for "the line" find that one older guy that is eager to mentor - find as much information as you can in a short period of time (Masonry if done right is work - no just labor, but a labor of love, education, fulfillment and joy)  

DO NOT let the situation get to you.  One Lodge meeting does not a Lodge make - attend GL offered schools, forums, certificate exams.

Tom, Rhit and I can all three tell you one other thing, nothing motivates the older Mason than a tenacious younger Mason who bites down and won't let go because he is on fire for Masonry and Masonic learning.  It in turn motivates them back to their original passion - it does take a while - they wait and see if you are serious.  

I am always available to talk, discuss or whatever as I know Tom and Rhit and many more are.

Bruce


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 5, 2010)

As I mentioned before my lodge was relatively quiet until I got their lol. The activity of one got all in the querry active again. I am the second youngest member of my lodge.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 5, 2010)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> As I mentioned before my lodge was relatively quiet until I got their lol. The activity of one got all in the querry active again. I am the second youngest member of my lodge.


 
That is a great example of how the effect of one person can drive a Lodge.  All it takes is one person hungry for the light to turn the lights on and keep them on in a Lodge.  I know of so many lodges that are on cruise control, and all they lack is just the right person to decide to shift gears and take the Lodge into the passing lane.

I think GL needs to pay attention to this and the younger Masons moving up the chairs in their lodges and be ready to start pulling some chairs out for them at GL.  They are so concerned with bringing in young Masons to rebuild their ranks, they aren't using the most basic of common sense.  If they really want to learn how to bring in younger Masons, they need to stop asking the Masons how to bring in their grandchildren and ask the young Masons on how to bring in their friends and brothers.


----------



## owls84 (Oct 6, 2010)

Brother Dave, could not have said it better myself.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 6, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> they need to stop asking the Masons how to bring in their grandchildren and ask the young Masons on how to bring in their friends and brothers.



Yeah, giving a nickel was a heck of allot in their time but know it will not even by bubble yum.  lol  
Your statement Brother Dave is that smack you in your face wisdom, in that membership could be helped greatly if we just simply work together young and old!  I think we even mention something in our degrees about dwelling in unity and how powerful it is, wonder why we do not practice it?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 6, 2010)

rhitland said:


> I think we even mention something in our degrees about dwelling in unity and how powerful it is, wonder why we do not practice it?



Psalms 133:1 "Behold, how good and how pleasant [it is] for brethren to dwell together in unity!"

I didn't mean to come across so blunt in my earlier post, but we are going to have be smarter if we expect to reverse current trends.  I guess the statement kind of goes hand-in-hand with one I made months earlier about a possible resolution that Committees should be fill their annual vacant spots with sitting WM's each year at Grand Lodge, while spots that may become vacant during the year still being filled with a PM.  But it's a way to make sure to keep fresh blood on the Committees and getting some of the younger brothers involved early.  But it's not meant to be a slam against GL, it's just what seems to me a common sense approach to a problem.  There is still a lot for us younger Masons to learn from our more experienced brethren, but I think there are still valuable things we could teach them as well.  

Plus, getting younger Masons involved at the GL level could also have the same effect that we have witnessed at the Lodge level.  An eager young brother who's hungry for more light invigorates those around him.  So to paraphrase from Jerry Maguire, "Help us, help you."


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Oct 6, 2010)

My lodge focuses on building its reputation as a lodge known for well executed ritual work. Nothing more, nothing less. :thumbdown:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 6, 2010)

"What does your Lodge focus on?"

Getting back to Masonry.


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Oct 6, 2010)

You have Masonry at your lodge? That's swell!


----------



## Jamesb (Oct 7, 2010)

We have switch our focus from "Fund-Raising" to "Fun Raising" and we have found that more people come for the fun and help with the funds then come for the funds and have fun.


----------



## mark! (Oct 7, 2010)

Jamesb said:


> We have switch our focus from "Fund-Raising" to "Fun Raising" and we have found that more people come for the fun and help with the funds then come for the funds and have fun.


 
This is something my lodge has started doing.  Making that transition between the older type lodge to a newer, more branched out lodge.  We do however strive to keep form and rituals in tact, we simply can't just pass them by, we must stay true to our history, afterall that's what got us here.  Here recently our new WM is working to keep charity work high and keeping things fun and enjoyable.  I think a balance of both is necessary.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 7, 2010)

I hope JTM doesn't whack my pee-pee for hijacking this thread, but I feel the Vanguard Award helps a Lodge to be well-rounded instead of just focusing on ritual or fund-raising or the like. Check out the requirements- there's a little bit of everything that a Lodge should be doing. To me, that's one of the beauties of Freemasonry- there's a place for every Brother, regardless of whether he prefers Masonic education or fellowship, serving as WM or keeping the lawn mowed. It takes all of us, with our various talents & interests, to keep a Lodge vibrant & growing.


----------



## mark! (Oct 8, 2010)

Bill, I agree.  It takes folks from all walks of life to make the lodge go round.  We have many talents that are in our lodge, and those talents should be taken advantage of for the betterment of the lodge and community.  It always helps also because usually those who are interested in certain things and excel in certain areas stand up and take on tasks in their interest fields.


----------



## peace out (Oct 8, 2010)

I go to my first lodge meeting as an MM next week.  I know what I like to focus on, I just hope I can channel my interests towards the lodge to the betterment of all.


----------

